# FB Applications--Farm Town/Farm Ville



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

me xD haha.....


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Not anymore I'm addicted to the sims 3 game.... I can change the cars to horses...... LOL :shock::lol:


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Heybird said:


> Not anymore I'm addicted to the sims 3 game.... I can change the cars to horses...... LOL :shock::lol:


I used to be addicted to the Sims 2. I really want to play Sims 3 but I need to get a better computer first. Mine broke  and the one I'm using isn't strong enough.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm on FarmVille. I LOVE it. lol


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> I'm on FarmVille. I LOVE it. lol


 
How many baby elephants have you received?


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's one who's a bit addicted to FarmTown :lol:.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Two so far.... I just started the game a couple days ago.


Spyder said:


> How many baby elephants have you received?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> Two so far.... I just started the game a couple days ago.


 
I have lots of friends but 4 elephants is enough.

I am level 30 on Ville with 1.7 million coins and level 31 on Town with 3.5 million coins.

I am saving up for the mansion on F Town. I like to live in style.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I used to be addicted to FarmTown, now not so much, thank goodness!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> So who else is doing those addicting FB farm games ?


Saying you're addicted is like saying Carter sold a few liver pills....For the young ones, Spyder made the understatement of the year.

I would, though, like to point out that I'm beating you at Farm Town! I've almost beat the game.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Saying you're addicted is like saying Carter sold a few liver pills....For the young ones, Spyder made the understatement of the year.
> 
> I would, though, like to point out that I'm beating you at Farm Town! I've almost beat the game.


 
But I am miles ahead of you on FarmVille.

And don't forget I started when you were 15 levels above me---now you are only 2 above me on Farm Town.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Spyder said:


> But I am miles ahead of you on FarmVille.
> 
> And don't forget I started when you were 15 levels above me---now you are only 2 above me on Farm Town.


Pfffft Spyder - that's only because you have no flippin life at all. *Some *of us like to go outside and do things, aside from sitting infront of the computer all day long.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I was really addicted to Farmtown, but then the fun kind of fizzled out. I recently submitted to all the Farmville requests I was getting, but the darn thing doesn't load properly and all my crops keep dying. Elephants? You can get elephants on Farmville?


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm level 26 on FT and have 153,598 coins at the moment.

Ps. I need more neigbors :wink:.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I just bought a big barn on FT...


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I play the Farm Town game all the time. Working on my farm right now. It's massive.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

When I was recovering from surgery, I played that game all the time. Now that I'm up and running again, I'm to busy spending time with the man or doing more productive things to even go play games.

I don't even remember what level I'm at anymore :lol:


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I personally am a Sorority Life obessee.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My friends are addicted to them, but I have yet to do them... maybe someday!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I used to love Farm Town but now Farmville and Yoville are my new addictions.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yoville doesn't work on my computer for some reason :'(
I'm bored of farmville. My new addiction is Happy Aquarium.
I'm also addicted to MissBimbo, which is an online virtual fashion game. 
(not in FB)


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I got yoville to work, and it's awesome!  
haha...


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I hated Yoville at first but now I can't stop.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I haven't tried to play any of these FB games yet. However, I am slightly annoyed with them at the moment...my boyfriend told me that he couldn't talk because he was really busy studying for a big important midterm...and then I checked his facebook & found out he'd been playing on some FB game for the past hour :\ Way to study hard...


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Spyder said:


> But I am miles ahead of you on FarmVille.
> 
> And don't forget I started when you were 15 levels above me---now you are only 2 above me on Farm Town.


But I won. I don't like ville anyway. Pfffft!!!!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> I don't like ville anyway. Pfffft!!!!


 

Suuuuuuure. That is why you are all over the place trying to win all the FarmVille ribbons...LOL


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I dont like farmtown. They give you animals you can't do anything with. Its a waste.

I looooove farmville though =D. Almost level 30!!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Seems that some kind of FarmTown mania hit me today. I just heard that you can buy 2nd farm if you have enough farm cash or level 44 and 1,000,000 coins. I try to reach the 2nd option, I'm going on level 30 with 993,138 coins at the moment.

I love buying stuff and decorating farms .


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> Seems that some kind of FarmTown mania hit me today. I just heard that you can buy 2nd farm if you have enough farm cash or level 44 and 1,000,000 coins. I try to reach the 2nd option, I'm going on level 30 with 993,138 coins at the moment.
> 
> I love buying stuff and decorating farms .


 
I am level 41 (almost 42) with 8.5 million but I don't think the second farm is all it is cracked up to be.

Right now the new game Country life is proving most interesting.

Login | Facebook

You actually milk the cows and feed them and from the milk get cheese which you sell.

You can have bees that will pollinate the clover before you harvest and best of all the crops don't wither or die.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I am hooked on playing Bejeweled Blitz.

That's a real game, unlike those stupid wannabe fake farm games like what Spyder plays all the time. 

Here's a thought! Go buy a real farm! 

Then you go milk all the teats you want.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

love farmville 

here is my farm:
http://apps.facebook.com/onthefarm/index.php?ref=tab

I collect only horses and i have an arena


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yay. You can buy snow on FarmTown now. I covered whole my farm with it (cost around 40,000 coins).

Still heading toward 2nd farm.


----------

